# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Continuing Education School in Texas Offers 3D Printing Classes

## Eddie

The Rouech Graduate Center at National American University in Austin, Texas has announced that they will begin offering continuing education classes for business leaders and professionals looking to increase their knowledge of 3D printing.  The classes, are offered as a 3-hour seminar or a full on 6 week course ($1200-1500).  They aim to show workers how to determine if and when 3D printing technology would be appropriate for production of products/prototypes.  This is just one more class that is being offered.  Surely there are more to come.  Read more about this class at: http://3dprint.com/10615/3d-printing-courses/

----------

